# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  برای درک مشتق نیازی ب خوندن حد هس؟

## Fatemeh4247

*سلام بچه ها 


من کنکوری ریاضیم از پارسال خرداد ماه ک دیفرانسیلو خوندم دیگ لای کتابای دیفو باز نکردم ی سوال من میخوام مشتق و انتگرال و بخونم میخواستم بدونم برا درک مشتق نیازی ب خوندن حد هس؟ یا خوندن مشتق کافیه؟ 

 @8MIT8
@SUBZERO




ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید


موفق باشید*

----------


## The.Best.Name

با اینکه تجربی ام ولی فک کنم حداقل 3 سوال مشتق رو میشه بدون اینکه حد بدونی ، حل کرد ... منظورم سوالایی از قضایای مشتق و معادلات خط مماس و قائم بود

----------


## Fatemeh4247

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط The.Best.Name


با اینکه تجربی ام ولی فک کنم حداقل 3 سوال مشتق رو میشه بدون اینکه حد بدونی ، حل کرد ... منظورم سوالایی از قضایای مشتق و معدلات خط مماس و قائم بود


تا ی حدودی حد بلدم فقط میخوام بدونم نیازی ب خوندن درسنامه فصل دو دیفرانسیل هس؟مثلا من مجانب هارو یادم نیس میخواستم بدونم لازم بخونم یا درسنامه مشتق برا درک 100% کافیه؟*

----------


## raha..

سلام
برای خوندن مشتق نیاز شدید داری به حد وپیوستگی
برای خوندن انتگرال هم نیاز شدید به مشتق داری
اگ حذف کنی درصورتیکه یادت نباشه اصلا نمی تونی جواب بدی به سوالا

----------


## The.Best.Name

> *
> 
> تا ی حدودی حد بلدم فقط میخوام بدونم نیازی ب خوندن درسنامه فصل دو دیفرانسیل هس؟مثلا من مجانب هارو یادم نیس میخواستم بدونم لازم بخونم یا درسنامه مشتق برا درک 100% کافیه؟*



نه فک نکنم 
خب اگه تا حدودی بلدی بقیه رو هم با تست زدن و پاسخ تشریحی خوندن یاد میگیری ... فقط بشین تست سراسری کار ... تست بزن پاسخ تشریحی رو بخون بعد سعی کن با نکته ای که از تست یاد گرفتی ، تست بعدی رو حل کنی ... این بهترین روشه ...

----------


## The.Best.Name

مثلا برا درسی مثه عربی با دوستم تست کار کردم بدون اینکه ذره ای درسنامه بخونه ، الان از 25 سوال 24 تا درست میزنه ... 
ریاضی و فیزیک هم مثه عربی تست محوره باید نکات کلی اولیه رو به یاد داشته باشی که مطمنا بلدی ، بعد فقط تست ها رو بخوری هر چی می تونی تست بزنی تا ایده جدید برات ناشناس نباشه

----------


## Fatemeh4247

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط The.Best.Name


نه فک نکنم 
خب اگه تا حدودی بلدی بقیه رو هم با تست زدن و پاسخ تشریحی خوندن یاد میگیری ... فقط بشین تست سراسری کار ... تست بزن پاسخ تشریحی رو بخون بعد سعی کن با نکته ای که از تست یاد گرفتی ، تست بعدی رو حل کنی ... این بهترین روشه ...


ممنون بابت راهنمایی خخخخخخخخ میترسیدم گیج بشم وقتمو تلف کنم دوباره بشینم حدو بخونم ک کلی اتلاف وقت میشه






 نوشته اصلی توسط The.Best.Name


مثلا برا درسی مثه عربی با دوستم تست کار کردم بدون اینکه ذره ای درسنامه بخونه ، الان از 25 سوال 24 تا درست میزنه ... 
ریاضی و فیزیک هم مثه عربی تست محوره باید نکات کلی اولیه رو به یاد داشته باشی که مطمنا بلدی ، بعد فقط تست ها رو بخوری هر چی می تونی تست بزنی تا ایده جدید برات ناشناس نباشه


واقعا بدون درسنامه بالای 90% میزنید؟ جالبه من ب  30% عربی راضیم میخواستم اول درسنامه بخونم بعد تست کار کنم . شایدم تو تست ها نکته هارو حفظ میکنید تو تستای بعدی ب کار میبرید؟ من ک اصلا نمیتونم حفظ کنم*

----------


## raha..

ببین من چون حسابو پاس کردم دارم بهت میگم هیچیو حذف نکن 
داغون میشیا...

----------


## The.Best.Name

> *
> 
> ممنون بابت راهنمایی خخخخخخخخ میترسیدم گیج بشم وقتمو تلف کنم دوباره بشینم حدو بخونم ک کلی اتلاف وقت میشه
> 
> 
> واقعا بدون درسنامه بالای 90% میزنید؟ جالبه من ب  30% عربی راضیم میخواستم اول درسنامه بخونم بعد تست کار کنم . شایدم تو تست ها نکته هارو حفظ میکنید تو تستای بعدی ب کار میبرید؟ من ک اصلا نمیتونم حفظ کنم*



من که 100 میزنم حالا بعضی وختا دوستم یکی دو تا رو غلط میزنه خخخخخخ ... بازم میگم من تجربی ام و به نظرم تست مشتق رو بدون خوندن حد میشه زد ... از منابع درسی رشته ریاضی زیاد مطلع نیستم شاید حد و مشتق شما پیشرفته تر باشه ... بازم میگم تست بزن یاد بگیر نه اینکه درسنامه بخونی و یادبگیری

----------


## Fatemeh4247

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط raha..


ببین من چون حسابو پاس کردم دارم بهت میگم هیچیو حذف نکن 
داغون میشیا...


چرا؟ داغون میشم ینی چی؟ شما امسال پیش دانشگاهی هستید؟  من حسابانو دیف و پاس کردم برا کنکور میگم  بنظر خودم از دیف مشتق و انتگرال تستاشو بزنم برام کافیه+ هندسه پایه + تحلیلی + جبرو احتمال +امار*

----------


## raha..

نه عزیزم پشت کنکوری ام واسه تجربی 
اما تو دبیرستان ریاضی بودم 
چون درسا رو میشناسم دارم بهت میگم
حسابان وحساب به هم پیوسته اند درس عمومی نیستن 
باید درسنامه بخونی (کم) بعد تست بزنی (زیاد)

----------


## _AHMADreza_

باید روابط مثلثاتی و پایه رو بلد باشی چون توی کاربرد و انتگرال خیلی به گویا کردن و معادلات و نامعادلات و روابط مثلثاتی احتیاج داری... 
کاربرد بخش پر محتوا و سنگین و قلب تپنده ی کنکور هست  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## raha..

> باید روابط مثلثاتی و پایه رو بلد باشی چون توی کاربرد و انتگرال خیلی به گویا کردن و معادلات و نامعادلات و روابط مثلثاتی احتیاج داری... 
> کاربرد بخش پر محتوا و سنگین و قلب تپنده ی کنکور هست


آفرین دادا  منم همینو میگم...

----------


## Fatemeh4247

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط raha..


نه عزیزم پشت کنکوری ام واسه تجربی 
اما تو دبیرستان ریاضی بودم 
چون درسا رو میشناسم دارم بهت میگم
حسابان وحساب به هم پیوسته اند درس عمومی نیستن 
باید درسنامه بخونی (کم) بعد تست بزنی (زیاد)


اها از اون لحاض شرمنده ب پروفت نگاه کردم چیزی درمورد پایه تحصیلی ننوشته بودی فک کردم سال سومیی
میدونم برا تست دیف نیاز ب ریاضی پایه دارم پایم ضعیف نیس فقط ی سری از مباحث حد (فصل 2 دیف) بلد نیستم  میخاستم ببینم بچه هایی ک این دو فصل خوندن راهنماییم کنن 
*

----------


## saj8jad

> *سلام بچه ها 
> 
> 
> من کنکوری ریاضیم از پارسال خرداد ماه ک دیفرانسیلو خوندم دیگ لای کتابای دیفو باز نکردم ی سوال من میخوام مشتق و انتگرال و بخونم میخواستم بدونم برا درک مشتق نیازی ب خوندن حد هس؟ یا خوندن مشتق کافیه؟ 
> 
>  @8MIT8
> @SUBZERO
> 
> 
> ...


سلام آبجی
بله یاد داشتن فصل حد خیلی مهمه ، از نون شب هم واجبتره  :Yahoo (94):  ، توصیه میکنم حتما بخونیش 
چون همونطوری که احتمالا میدونی یادگیری مبحث حد در مباحث دنباله ها ، پیوستگی ، مجانب ، مشتق و کاربرد مشتق مورد نیازه

موفق باشی
یاعلی(ع)

----------


## Fatemeh4247

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط 8MIT8


سلام آبجی
بله یاد داشتن فصل حد خیلی مهمه ، از نون شب هم واجبتره  ، توصیه میکنم حتما بخونیش 
چون همونطوری که احتمالا میدونی یادگیری مبحث حد در مباحث دنباله ها ، پیوستگی ، مجانب ، مشتق و کاربرد مشتق مورد نیازه

موفق باشی
یاعلی(ع)




سلام داداش سجاد اما من وقتم کمه بالا هم گفتم دیفرانسیلو از پارسال نخوندم  
انگار چاره ای نیس باید سه فصل بخونم
*

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> *
> مرسی داداش سجاد اما من وقتم کمه بالا هم گفتم دیفرانسیلو از پارسال نخوندم  
> انگار چاره ای نیس باید سه فصل بخونم
> *



اگه نخوندی میتونی فقط درسنامه ی رو به صورت بخونی که فقط چی به چی هست !
ولی ریاضیات مخصوصا دیف تو دو سه هفته به تسلط نمیری....

من خودم پدرم در اومد تازه دارم جواب میگیرم ! پس اگه دیدی تا دو سه هفته هنوزم ضعیفی نا امید نشو !

----------


## Fatemeh4247

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ahmadreza_mo


اگه نخوندی میتونی فقط درسنامه ی رو به صورت بخونی که فقط چی به چی هست !
ولی ریاضیات مخصوصا دیف تو دو سه هفته به تسلط نمیری....

من خودم پدرم در اومد تازه دارم جواب میگیرم ! پس اگه دیدی تا دو سه هفته هنوزم ضعیفی نا امید نشو !


چاره ای نیس برم زود تر شرو کنم 
ممنون بابت راهنمایی*

----------


## saj8jad

> *
> سلام داداش سجاد اما من وقتم کمه بالا هم گفتم دیفرانسیلو از پارسال نخوندم  
> انگار چاره ای نیس باید سه فصل بخونم
> *


خسته نباشی خواهر خدا قوت  :Yahoo (94):  ، عیبی نداره میتونی بخیال انتگرال بشی و بجاش حد بخونی ، انتگرال 2 تست داره ولی حدوپیوستگی خیلی شیک 4 تا تست داره اگر تست دنباله رو هم بهش اصافه کنیم میشه حدودا 5 تا تست تازه در مشتق و کاربرد مشتق هم کاربرد داره لامصب  :Yahoo (94): 

بازهم هر طور خودت صلاح میدونی  :Yahoo (1): 
*
*

----------


## Fatemeh4247

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط 8MIT8


خسته نباشی خواهر خدا قوت  ، عیبی نداره میتونی بخیال انتگرال بشی و بجاش حد بخونی ، انتگرال 2 تست داره ولی حدوپیوستگی خیلی شیک 4 تا تست داره اگر تست دنباله رو هم بهش اصافه کنیم میشه حدودا 5 تا تست تازه در مشتق و کاربرد مشتق هم کاربرد داره لامصب 

بازهم هر طور خودت صلاح میدونی 







خخخخخ شما خسته نباشی ما ک درس نخوندیم  اها خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ پس لازم شد ی مشاوره ازتون بگیرم کی وقتتون ازاده؟ ی چن ساعتی وقتتونو بگیرم .*

----------


## fagou20

> *سلام بچه ها 
> 
> 
> من کنکوری ریاضیم از پارسال خرداد ماه ک دیفرانسیلو خوندم دیگ لای کتابای دیفو باز نکردم ی سوال من میخوام مشتق و انتگرال و بخونم میخواستم بدونم برا درک مشتق نیازی ب خوندن حد هس؟ یا خوندن مشتق کافیه؟ 
> 
>  @8MIT8
> @SUBZERO
> 
> 
> ...


عزیزم اولین قانون مشتق از حد بدست میاد این دو مبحثو باهم میتونی تو 7 ساعت تموم کنی (توصیه میکنم جزوه معلم خودتون رو بخونید) تا مشتق تو ذهنت جا بیفته

----------


## Fatemeh4247

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط fagou20


عزیزم اولین قانون مشتق از حد بدست میاد این دو مبحثو باهم میتونی تو 7 ساعت تموم کنی (توصیه میکنم جزوه معلم خودتون رو بخونید) تا مشتق تو ذهنت جا بیفته


مرسی اره حتمن باید از جزوه دبیرمون شرو کنم خخخخخخخخخخخ تنها جزوه کاملم هم 3 فصل اخرشه*

----------


## raha..

ی سر بزن به دبیرستان صنعتی شریف
بدنیست 
ضرر نمیکنی...

----------


## Ultra

> مثلا برا درسی مثه عربی با دوستم تست کار کردم بدون اینکه ذره ای درسنامه بخونه ، الان از 25 سوال 24 تا درست میزنه ... 
> ریاضی و فیزیک هم مثه عربی تست محوره باید نکات کلی اولیه رو به یاد داشته باشی که مطمنا بلدی ، بعد فقط تست ها رو بخوری هر چی می تونی تست بزنی تا ایده جدید برات ناشناس نباشه


شما دیفرانسیل رو با تاریخ ادبیات اشتباه گرفتی
ریاضیات
مفهوم داره
حفظی نیست که
باید درس رو یاد گرفت
باید طوری بخونی که هر سوالی که بهت دادن بتونی از پسش بر بیای 
نه اینکه نکات هر سوال رو حفظ کنی
اینطور اگر یه سوال بهت بدن که مشابه اون رو حل نکرده باشی کارت تمومه 

شما هم همینطور که سجاد گفت اول حد رو بخون و تست های 90 به بعد رو حداقل کارکن 
بعدش برو سر وقت مشتق

----------


## The.Best.Name

> شما دیفرانسیل رو با تاریخ ادبیات اشتباه گرفتی
> ریاضیات
> مفهوم داره
> حفظی نیست که
> باید درس رو یاد گرفت
> باید طوری بخونی که هر سوالی که بهت دادن بتونی از پسش بر بیای 
> نه اینکه نکات هر سوال رو حفظ کنی
> اینطور اگر یه سوال بهت بدن که مشابه اون رو حل نکرده باشی کارت تمومه 
> 
> ...


وااااااو ریاضیات مفهوم داره ؟؟؟؟
من که با روش خودم ریاضی رو خیلی خوب یاد میگیرم و درصد خوبی ام میزنم همینش برام کافیه قرار نیس ریاضیدان بشم...
استارتر محترم شمام طبق گفته ی عزیزان برو سیر تا پیاز حد و پیوستگی و ... در بیار بعد بیا سراغ مشتق البته حواست به تاریخ هم باشه که 24 تیر رو رد نکنی ....

----------


## jarvis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط The.Best.Name


وااااااو ریاضیات مفهوم داره ؟؟؟؟
من که با روش خودم ریاضی رو خیلی خوب یاد میگیرم و درصد خوبی ام میزنم همینش برام کافیه قرار نیس ریاضیدان بشم...
استارتر محترم شمام طبق گفته ی عزیزان برو سیر تا پیاز حد و پیوستگی و ... در بیار بعد بیا سراغ مشتق البته حواست به تاریخ هم باشه که 24 تیر رو رد نکنی ....


میشه روش خودتون  و البته درصد خوبتون رو هم بگید؟!*

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> وااااااو ریاضیات مفهوم داره ؟؟؟؟
> من که با روش خودم ریاضی رو خیلی خوب یاد میگیرم و درصد خوبی ام میزنم همینش برام کافیه قرار نیس ریاضیدان بشم...
> استارتر محترم شمام طبق گفته ی عزیزان برو سیر تا پیاز حد و پیوستگی و ... در بیار بعد بیا سراغ مشتق البته حواست به تاریخ هم باشه که 24 تیر رو رد نکنی ....


با این حرفت نشون دادی هیچی بارت نیست عزیزم  :Yahoo (1):  
اخه مرد حسابی مگه ریاضی معارف... سجاد میگه حد ! من میگم ریاضی پایه ! تا پایه رو بلد نباشه یعنی هیچی..

----------


## The.Best.Name

> *
> میشه روش خودتون  و البته درصد خوبتون رو هم بگید؟!*


یه نیگا به مطالب بندازی روشمو میبینی ...
شاید درصد 66.66 برا شما خوب نباشه ولی برا من عالیه 
چون وقتی که برا 20 تا سوال ریاضی گذاشتم همیشه جواب داده و تونستم از پس 20 سوال مورد نظرم بر بیام ... اون 10 تا سوال بعدی رو نیازی به حلش ندارم ...

----------


## The.Best.Name

> با این حرفت نشون دادی هیچی بارت نیست عزیزم  
> اخه مرد حسابی مگه ریاضی معارف... سجاد میگه حد ! من میگم ریاضی پایه ! تا پایه رو بلد نباشه یعنی هیچی..


اره عزیزم من هیچی بارم نیست  :Yahoo (105): 
من ریاضی رو مثل معارف میخونم و راضیم  :Yahoo (83): 
فک نکنم روش خوندن من اختلالی تو زندگی و درس شما ایجاد کنه ؟؟؟

----------


## Hossein.A

> وااااااو ریاضیات مفهوم داره ؟؟؟؟



 :Yahoo (25):

----------


## Ultra

> وااااااو ریاضیات مفهوم داره ؟؟؟؟
> من که با روش خودم ریاضی رو خیلی خوب یاد میگیرم و درصد خوبی ام میزنم همینش برام کافیه قرار نیس ریاضیدان بشم...
> استارتر محترم شمام طبق گفته ی عزیزان برو سیر تا پیاز حد و پیوستگی و ... در بیار بعد بیا سراغ مشتق البته حواست به تاریخ هم باشه که 24 تیر رو رد نکنی ....


وقت برای به سخره گرفتن فراوان هست جناب
ما رشتمون ریاضی و فیزیکه
ریاضی و فیزیک
تکرار میکنم ریاضی ریاضی ریاضی 
درس اصلیمون هست 
در جریان هستید که؟
شما که ریاضی روی 20 تا تست سرمایه گذاری کردی و تجربی هستی
اما بچه های رشته ریاضی به اندازه نصف 20 تا تست شما فقط از مشتق و کاربردش تست دارن
پس درباره چیزی که اطلاع ندارید مشاوره ندید لطفا
یه تست از تعریف مشتق میاد که حد مبهم صفر صفرم هست
باید رفع ابهام کنی
یه تست مشتق هم قطعا با پیوستگی ترکیب میشه
مجانب هم توی رسم نمودار ترکیب میشه
صرف نظر از مثلثات و براکت و لگاریتم و محاسبات و امثالهم که جای خود دارند
بیشتر مباحث به هم مرتبط هستن
درسته 10 سوال از مشتق داریم ولی موضوع اصلی مشتق هست 
دیفرانسیل کاملا پیوسته هست و هر مبحث پایه مبحث بعدی
مباحث توی رشته ریاضی فراوان و تست های کنکور محدود هست
چاره هم جز ترکیب سوالات نیست

اگر به پست من هم توجه کنید گفتم بخونه حد رو و تست های 90 به بعد رو بزنه
اگه با روش ابتکاری شما بخونه قطعا یه روزه جمع میشه :Yahoo (21): 
به قول مهندس مهربان دیفرانسیل مثل ساندویچ الویه هست
از هرجاش بگیری از یه جای دیگه میزنه بیرون

حالا شما برو مشتق بخون
فرمول ها و نکاتش رو حفظ کن
قطعا روز کنکور با اون حجم استرس و فشار به چیز خاصی نمیرسی

فک کنم جوابم منطقی باشه
خیلی از مباحث رشته تجربی توی ریاضی با رشته ریاضی مشترک هست
اما مسیر کاملا متفاوت
لطفا با راهکار های جالبتون بقیه رو گمراه نکنید

----------


## The.Best.Name

> وقت برای به سخره گرفتن فراوان هست جناب
> ما رشتمون ریاضی و فیزیکه
> ریاضی و فیزیک
> تکرار میکنم ریاضی ریاضی ریاضی 
> درس اصلیمون هست 
> در جریان هستید که؟
> شما که ریاضی روی 20 تا تست سرمایه گذاری کردی و تجربی هستی
> اما بچه های رشته ریاضی به اندازه نصف 20 تا تست شما فقط از مشتق و کاربردش تست دارن
> پس درباره چیزی که اطلاع ندارید مشاوره ندید لطفا
> ...


چقدر خوبه که به فکر گمراه نشدن بقیه هستید ...  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Ultra

> چقدر خوبه که به فکر گمراه نشدن بقیه هستید ...


من همیشه سعی کردم که درباره مسائلی که اطلاعاتم محدوده نظری ندم تا اینکه دچار آشفتگی و سردرگمی دیگران نشم

شما میتونی در قفس ذهن خودت زندانی بمونی

----------


## The.Best.Name

> من همیشه سعی کردم که درباره مسائلی که اطلاعاتم محدوده نظری ندم تا اینکه دچار آشفتگی و سردرگمی دیگران نشم
> 
> شما میتونی در قفس ذهن خودت زندانی بمونی


افرین ... به داشتن هموطنی مثل شما افتخار میکنم ...  :Yahoo (105):

----------

